

Ask HN: How do you earn your Bitcoins? - vishalzone2002


======
9BillionMistake
Mostly from pre-roll in-video ad revenue and donations (fans can be
surprisingly generous) from my most popular site:
[http://www.JapaneseBugFights.com](http://www.JapaneseBugFights.com)

------
anogrish
I sell vpn [http://www.vpntraffic.com](http://www.vpntraffic.com)

~~~
oknoorap
hey please pm me oknoorap.at.gmail

